# Yildiz Shotguns



## kfoskey (Jan 17, 2012)

Anybody on here have any experience with a Yildiz? I've been looking at their O&U's on Academy's website. Seems to be some good reviews about them. Let me know...


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've got one (12-gauge).  Acutally, I bought it for my son, who is at Auburn, but has not taken posession of it yet.  It's not a Beretta, or even a Browning.  It's very, very tight, and too light, so it kicks like a summer mule.

However, being light, it will be great on next season's family pheasant hunt in South Dakota.  Not sure I like the  silver sideplates, which are very similar to the sideplates on my other son's shotgun, a CZ (which was also made in Turkey).

Overall, it's a very cost-effective way to break into O/Us.


----------



## Supercracker (Jan 18, 2012)

I think the Yildiz and the CZs are actually made by the same folks in Turkey. 



(I wonder if there's Turkeys in Turkey?????? I know they have probably the worlds best Boar hunting. )


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to live in Turkey, and I saw a grand total of one live turkey at a market in the 14 months I was there.

I shot two pure-strain Russian wild boars in my time there on driven hunts.  Turks would not touch them after we shot them.  It was up to us to get them out of the woods, which was a major problem when we were five miles up in the mountains and the boar was pushing 400 pounds.

Also, Yldiz is a different company from the one that makes the CZ.  The CZ is made by Hugli.


----------



## Supercracker (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, thanks. I had it in my head that Huglu made both of them as a subcontract. 


One day I'm getting over there to chase those big Turkish pigs around the Black sea. Apparently Iran also has some of the worlds best, but no way am I trying to go to Iran.  Probably won't be long til Turkey is the same way, gotta go while I can.


----------



## Nutty (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a sxs in 20g, and I've shot the O/U in both 20 and 12.  They are tight and light.  By far the O/U in 20 is the smoothest swing of those three.  Balance is about right and still has noticeable recoil but not like the 12.  For the money, if I need a field gun to walk a handful of times a year, the O/U 20 gauge is a decent option.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have an O/U 20 gauge that is 3 years old and it has performed flawlessly.  I have a few thousand rounds through it.


----------



## marcus3434 (Jan 18, 2012)

O/U in 20 here. I love it. Very light, swings great and haven't had a problem with it. Ill buy one in 28 or 410 next.


----------



## gsppurist (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a friend that likes his O/U so much, he bought the s/s.


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 18, 2012)

They are great guns for the money.  I am having a slight issue right now where a round will fire when I close the receiver.  Called Briley about it and they told me to send it over to them immediately and they would fix it no questions asked.

Not very many of them have problems, but if you do, Briley's customer service is top notch.  Even with mine having issues I would still recommend them.

If you go to Academy, have them open a couple so you can see the wood.  Some of them have more curl to the wood than others.


----------



## 08f250sd (Feb 4, 2012)

Kent, My father in law just bought one in 20ga and he loves it. He said it is a sweet shooting gun. We went hunting this morning and he shot 2 with it.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Feb 7, 2012)

There is  lot of info and reviews over at shotgun world. Stumbled on to it last night. Might look at one today infact!


----------



## 06 SB (Feb 7, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have an O/U 20 gauge that is 3 years old and it has performed flawlessly.  I have a few thousand rounds through it.



Same here.  Also, it just feels right in your hands.  The 12ga, not so much...not bad, just not as natural as the 20ga.

06


----------



## rabbithound (Feb 9, 2012)

My dad bought one last year and gave it to my son (he is 6) for future use. I havent shot it yet, but I will tell you its a very pretty and tight fitting gun. He got what I believe to be the more expensive model with deeper engraving and darker wood..... it also has quail on the sides as opposed to most I have seen .... I like it and am sure it will serve my son well in a few more years. He likes the fact that "grandaddy gave it to him"


----------



## huntchesies (Feb 9, 2012)

I had one and hated it.  Sorry but you asked.  I love the beretta's though.  Haven't hardly missed a thing with one.  Guess they just fit me bout perfect.  Good Luck on your decision


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 11, 2012)

i love mine ! i have found that youth guns fit me better and the youth 20 O/U is a joy to tote in the woods. i may even try to find turkey chokes for it for this spring !


----------



## the r.o.c. (Feb 13, 2012)

i bought a 20 o/u for rabbits, comes with 5 chokes.  very light, can carry all day. my buddy has the sxs, we usually take a skeet thrower and shoot skeet before the dogs show up.  for the money, they cant be beat.


----------

